# Something got fixed last month



## unitrunker (Nov 4, 2019)

Look at the blue line in the graph.





__





						FreshPorts -- Statistics 2 - everyone loves a graph
					

Statistics 2 - everyone loves a graph




					www.freshports.org
				




Number of broken ports reduced.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 4, 2019)

Many ports was DEPRECATED (removed)





__





						FreshPorts -- Commit found by commit id
					

Commit found by commit id




					www.freshports.org


----------

